

The Gomboc: The Self-Righting Object - edw519
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/02/the-gomboc-the.html

======
bdfh42
Self righting objects have been commonly found in Children's toy cupboards for
several generations - cost a lot less as well.

~~~
iamwil
This topic appear on hacker news a couple months ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=87471>

As the other guy says, there's no uneven distribution of material, but it
self-rights due to the properties of its surface.

